# NEW Pictures of Cross Country Brass MONKEY



## Jill (Sep 22, 2008)

Belinda sent me some new pictures of *Cross Country Brass Monkey*, and I wanted to show you all how he looked when he got his picture took






I cannot wait to meet him soon!!!



:yes



Thanks for looking and thanks SO MUCH to Belinda for the new pictures


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures Jill! He is maturing very nicely and I cannot wait to see naked pictures of him as a yearling.


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, we want naked pictures!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 22, 2008)

He looks awesome!! I can't wait to see how he matures.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for new pics of this guy. Very handsome!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice boy Jill


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 22, 2008)

* Oh such a handsome guy!! Love the color to!! Bet your excited! I wouldnt be able to wait for him. *

Edited to add: Look at that neck


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2008)

He's maturing wonderfully Jill


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 22, 2008)

Id take him in a heartbeat


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 22, 2008)

He looks great Jill!


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Very Handsome!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, folks





If all goes according to current plans, Monkey (and Destiny!!!) will arrive here on 10/15 via Hauled Wright! I can't wait


----------



## Frankie (Sep 23, 2008)

He is really looking nice Jill, I am sure you are beyond excited to get them home. Just more fun, play time.


----------



## Relic (Sep 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL l'm not a blue eye fancier but on his face it's very striking..


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 23, 2008)

He is stunning! Good luck, and Congrats!


----------



## minih (Sep 23, 2008)

He is looking good Jill, I know you are about to bust waiting for October.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2008)

Very Very nice. He just looks better every time you share pictures of him.


----------



## jrae (Sep 23, 2008)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies!

I'm excited about the Monkster and excited to see what Ducky thinks of a new "little BOY" to play with here before long. I don't think our fillies play nearly as hard as he'd really like to


----------



## minih (Sep 24, 2008)

Jill hopefully your two guys will play together. We brought home a colt from Nationals, and we decided to wean our colt at home with this one along with a filly also.



Did not work out at all, the colt at home (Holdin) was running and calling for mamma and run up in the barn with the new one from Nationals (Diablo), well Diablo came out of the stall with his ears back, teeth bared and charged him. Poor little Holdin was very confused. The two new ones would have nothing to do with him. We finally had to put him back in with the stallion for weaning that he and his mom had been in with. He is a lot happier there with Smokey. We had moved mom out away from them both, I guess it helps to miss her together.


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, Terri! I hadn't thought of them not getting along, but that is possible now that you mention it. It's also one more reason for me to be sure and wean my foals fully before Monkey gets home. They've all been "ready" to wean since md-August, but I have put it off... I bet it never crossed Ducky's mind that there could even be a tougher boy than him


----------



## RedWagonMan (Oct 1, 2008)

Jill, Looks like I will have to take a pic of your 2 and send them to you. I should have my colt here on the 14th from Hauled Wright.


----------



## Ferin (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful boy Jill! I love his blue eyes.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2008)

Mark -- Oh man!!! You get to see Monkey before I do and also Destiny will be in the trailer



They thnk they'll be to me around the 16th. Have you used Hauled Wright before? They are awesome!!!

Ferin -- Thank you


----------



## RedWagonMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Jill, We have never used Hauled Wright before. But they seem really good. Every time we email them they email back with in the hour.

Maybe I will try and sneak a pic of Monkey and Destiny for you!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mark! But I know you will be plenty busy and excited about your new arrival!!! So I will totally understand if there's too much going on and too short of time. What d you have coming on the trailer??? I love waiting on new horses to arrive (love the anticipation of something good on the way).


----------



## Leeana (Oct 2, 2008)

Jill said:


> Thanks, Mark! But I know you will be plenty busy and excited about your new arrival!!! So I will totally understand if there's too much going on and too short of time. What d you have coming on the trailer??? I love waiting on new horses to arrive (love the anticipation of something good on the way).


I have a little something coming home in about two weeks from Arkansas



...yes very very exciting



.

Jill, love your banner too...the "welcome home Destiny and Monkey"..very very cute



. Makes me smile everytime i see it


----------



## RedWagonMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea we probably will be busy. But I know we will have the camera in hand. We haven't seen our colt in the flesh yet. But here is a pic of him.

Name yet to be chosen. But he is from D'Armonds


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2008)

He is beautiful, Mark!!! I think there will be smiles at Red Wagon Farm on the 14th



:wub


----------



## RedWagonMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jill

You know you can always leave those two of yours here for awhile if you want!! Julie always tells me I have a problem with buying the boys. LOL Boys just have such a attitude that I love.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what you mean about the boys, Mark





Harvey and I have as many stallions and geldings as we do mares


----------

